

Extreme Programming Failures Explained - kfrench581
http://codewright.blogspot.com/2009/06/we-have-met-enemy.html

======
stcredzero
In short: "Extreme programming fails because it requires trust."

Disagree!

~~~
kfrench581
Boiling it down to one word doesn't do the problem justice. Do you trust your
developers with your code? Do you trust them follow code standards? Do you
trust them with business secrets? Do you trust them with your house keys?
Those are all different levels of trust. How do you implement a process with
people who don't trust you or otherwise undermine attempts at change? Knowing
what you're up against is more than half the battle.

~~~
stcredzero
How do you develop with developers you don't trust? I think that's the wrong
question.

